# RedLineTimeAttack is back 2013



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Redline is back 2013
www.redlinetimeattack.com/
www.facebook.com/redlinetimeattack


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Redlinetimeattack 2013 schedule is up !!!


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Nov 2013 ButtonWillow


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Feb 17th 2013 Buttonwillow


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Round #2 for Redline is March 24th 2013


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Who's planning on this one?


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Round #3 for Redline is May 4th Chuckwalla Valley Raceway


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

A few spots still open !!!


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Round 4: June 15/16 - Willow Springs International Raceway (WSIR) 2.5 mile road course Big Track


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

1 more week for Redlinetimeattack


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Round 5: July 20/21- ButtonWillow Raceway ( 13 CW ) 3.1 mile road course


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Redline is the premier competition series 
Who's planning on this one?


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Round 6: September 14/15 - Auto Club Speedway Sports Car Roval Course. 21 turns, 2.8 miles in lenght.


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Round 7: October 12/13 - Willow Springs International Raceway (WSIR) 2.5 mile road course Big Track


----------

